# Appomattox Weather and Fish Conditions



## OP-FOR

6-4-2018

Water is very cloudy due to the scattered showers are us. Before the rains came there was a school of black fin around us. Nothing to travel all this way. We are still not allowing vessels close to us because of the ongoing mooring.


----------



## Realtor

who far out there are you?


----------



## Walton County

Realtor said:


> who far out there are you?


I think it's about 7-10 miles North of Nakika. I could be wrong.


----------



## Jimmayy

Approximate coordinates from Hilton: 
28 34.37 N
87 55.95 W


----------



## OP-FOR

*Location in general*



Realtor said:


> who far out there are you?


This should give you a general idea. appox 120 miles SW of pensacola


----------



## Scout800

There is a video of Sea Spray hooked up at the Appomattox. How close can you get?


----------



## OP-FOR

Last I heard the vessels in the field are asking for a 2 mile buffer.


----------



## SouthernBell

...about 20 statute miles east/ne of Nakika.


----------



## SouthernBell

anyone hear of any reports around Horn Mountain over to Delta House? Hopefully rain will subside...sea forecast looks good all week


----------



## Jimmayy

We were at horn mountain on Saturday and only hooked up to one yft. tons of baby black fins


----------



## OP-FOR

Nothing but schools of skip-jacks here


----------



## duckhunter10

*tuna*

why so many more out of venice, more fish or just more boats fishing for them?


























/


----------



## OP-FOR

*Day 3 of glass*

3 days in a row of clean water and no waves. Oh, and no fish either. 3 sport fishers trolled by and nothing caught. No more 2 mile band.


----------



## matttheboatman

OP-FOR said:


> 3 days in a row of clean water and no waves. Oh, and no fish either. 3 sport fishers trolled by and nothing caught. No more 2 mile band.


Much thanks for the on-site reports OP-FOR!!! Are you on the rig or a Vessel serving the rig?


----------



## Lady J

I fished Appomatox & Balder on the evening of 9 June and found similar results. Not much in the way of marking fish and certainly didn't catch anything after a 2hr attempt. Pushed West to West Capricorn and Nakika. Caught some of the biggest BFT I've ever seen, but no YFT.

On a side note, on THT under the Gulf Coast Section they are talking about the lack of YFT bite in general throughout the entire region, less the Green Canyon.

Thx OP-FOR for the update and looking forward to future reports of tuna!


----------



## OP-FOR

matttheboatman said:


> Much thanks for the on-site reports OP-FOR!!! Are you on the rig or a Vessel serving the rig?




I’m on the platform. As of now we have a large school of black fin tuna that have taken up residency around the platform. Pop up showers are a norm around us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmayy

When the yellowfin show up and the weather is calm sound the alarm and you may have a few visitors.... probably us


----------



## OP-FOR

*06-29-2018 Appomattox*

One heck of a storm out here a few hours ago. 3 boats fishing onsite rode it out. One hook up with a Marlin this morning before the weather came through. Seas and winds have finally calm down. No grass in sight and the water is cloudy due to the rain.


----------



## 34trip

How far from horn is appomattox? Its a new rig, so we don't have the coordinates yet in our gps. Would someone have them pls. Thanks


----------



## Lady J

According to Vessel Finder, the Appomattox is located at: 28.57263N/87.9332W which is approx 116 miles SSW of OB at a heading of 192 deg. As another reference, it's parked above the wellhead that the DS Proteus used to be at on and off for the past 18 months.


----------



## OP-FOR

*07-03-2018 Appomattox*

Seas have laid down. Very large school of hard tails hanging out. The water is still tainted. No black or yellow tuna. No flying fish.


----------



## Reel Estate

I was one of the boats that was out there by you Thursday night and Friday through the storms. It was rough!!


----------



## OP-FOR

Reel Estate said:


> I was one of the boats that was out there by you Thursday night and Friday through the storms. It was rough!!


We kept having to seek shelter inside the building on the platform because of the lightning. You all had no where to go.


----------



## Lefthorn

You got a water/fish report? Fishing Jr Angler tournament and have not been able to get a good chlorophyll image all week


----------



## Reelbait

We were there Saturday morning. Some bft tuna around. 
Want to apologize for getting close with a diver in the water. We backed out slowly and safely. If you have an extra dive flag, could you fly closer to sea level? The one on the NW corner was really high up and didn't initially notice it.
Thanks for your patience.
P.S. that's a really nice looking platform. It's highly distinguishable from all others with the Shell yellow.


----------



## rustybucket

Lefthorn said:


> You got a water/fish report? Fishing Jr Angler tournament and have not been able to get a good chlorophyll image all week


We were out there this past weekend and it was not very good. Water was murky, but not terrible, we trolled around the drill ships and out to hub with nothing to show. Ended up pulling the plug on the rigs after the first night and went to the spur for swords.

A note as to how bad it was, we saw more lilly pads and water hyacinths than seaweed.... WAAAYYY to much freshwater out there. We were picking up a thermocline anywhere from 25' to 75' which was likely the bluewater underneath the murky freshwater layer. Bonita were everywhere. Blackfins at the hub were on the very small size < 15lbs.

If I were in a tourney this weekend for anything other than big blue marlin (dogging some of the bonita schools) I'd probably look elsewhere.


----------



## Lefthorn

Tournament we fished was weekend after July 4th. Thx though


----------



## Jaybird

Have conditions out there improved at all? Planning to give it a shot next weekend.


----------



## RollTider

OP, any improvement out there?


----------



## MaxP

I'll throw in a Sharav report here since I can see the Appomattox from this location. The water is clearing up a little and the current started moving quicker yesterday. The big yellowfin are back. Yesterday and today I've seen them off our bow from 200 yards to half a mile out. Both side of the bow. Most boats that pull up here fish right next to the ship. Nothing but cudas and jellies that close. Good luck


----------



## Lady J

MAXP...Thx for the report from the Sharav. I was waiting for this kind of info for about the last month. Your DS is one of my favorites since the Proteus moved out. Think I’ll cruise out there next week. Thx!! 👍👍


----------



## rustybucket

We hit appomattox Friday afternoon on the way to the hub. Water was better but still pretty murky. There were lots of bobo's present and we picked up a couple of small blackfin while trolling feathers. We trolled there til dark before heading to hub with nothing but bonito's and bait to show.


----------



## OP-FOR

8-24-2018 I know it has been a bit but here is the latest.

We have the Baldor and the John Jacob still working here. The water is a dark turquoise and no bait. Nothing feeding on the surface. Seas are laid down to 1/2 to 1 foot. Light winds.


----------



## Bill Me

Bummer


----------



## OP-FOR

*8-26-2018*

Heads up, if you come out, we have the Balder working in close proximity and divers maybe in the water. If that is the case, please maintain your distance. The divers will be here for a few more weeks to another month. 

Please monitor 16 and we will inform you if you are too close.

I am an offshore fisherman and I know what I would do when the platform was calling and the fish were biting. But now I am up here so please respect the divers.


----------



## OP-FOR

*08-28-2018*

Blue water has returned Seas are still calm.


----------



## OP-FOR

OP-FOR said:


> 6-4-2018
> 
> Water is very cloudy due to the scattered showers are us. Before the rains came there was a school of black fin around us. Nothing to travel all this way. We are still not allowing vessels close to us because of the ongoing mooring.


A fellow just came in speaking of 3 marlin feeding on the west side.


----------



## MaxP

The marlin are definitely in the area. I saw them this week as well. The Sharav is on the move, maybe we'll back next year. One can never be sure out here. Good luck.


----------



## mleczkomark

Hi.
Thanks for the reports, any updates. Will be coming out your way next Thursday if the weather is good.
Thanks.


----------



## MaxP

The yellowfin are back in force near the Sharav and I assume other ships, platforms in the area. We've had a few Boats out here fishing but not the right areas. Yesterday, the schools of blackkfin and hard tails where schooled up a couple hundred yards off the starboard quarter. The yellowfin were underneath them occasionally busting the surface all day. This morning I saw them schooled up off the port bow.


----------



## MaxP

The water has really cleared up the last two days. No telling how long that will last


----------



## Bill Me

Is Sharav close to Appomattox?


----------



## MaxP

Bill Me said:


> Is Sharav close to Appomattox?


9.3 miles
Speak of the devil


----------



## panhandlephinsphan

Thx for the report. I am trying to get out there but work and weather window have not matched up yet. )


----------



## Lady J

Thx for the report. Not much going on at Ram Powell last weekend. We marked fish, but the bite was slow. The only action we had other than some random BFT were a flock of flying fish that slammed into the side of the boat near daybreak. These were some of the largest I’ve ever seen. Hope they are out in your area cause they would make great tuna bait. Guess it’s time to push out to The Appomattox/Sharav and chase tuna! Thanks again. Tight Lines!


----------



## Bill Me

Thanks for giving us an update. Hope we get a nice calm weather window soon.


----------



## MaxP

Triple tail by the dozens


----------



## Boat-Dude

I wish I could find something like that.


----------



## Reelbait

Is 1/2 mile too close or should be further out? 
Maybe a while before I can make that run.


----------



## MaxP

A few of you have asked for reports on the water conditions out here. We are right by the Blind Faith again. The weather has been pretty lousy, but the water is very blue with plenty of sargasso around. Seen a few schools of blackfin. Caught this monster last night


----------



## ldw

What is Appomattox?


----------



## MaxP

It's a Shell platform in Mississippi Canyon. The yellowfin are going off tonight. Don't know when the conditions will lay down again.


----------



## MaxP

MaxP said:


> It's a Shell platform in Mississippi Canyon. The yellowfin are going off tonight. Don't know when the conditions will lay down again.


Yellowfin are again super active at night busting large flying fish. Water is still clear for now.


----------



## Bail Out

MaxP said:


> A few of you have asked for reports on the water conditions out here. We are right by the Blind Faith again. The weather has been pretty lousy, but the water is very blue with plenty of sargasso around. Seen a few schools of blackfin. Caught this monster last night


Hows the weather and fish reports as of now. A few buddies and I are heading out for a rig trip this Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Lady J

Appomattox...


----------



## MaxP

3-4 ft, plenty of sargasso, and the water is very blue. I've seen some large, over 60 pound, bigeye cruising the surface during the afternoon. Not 100% sure they were bigeye, but they definitely weren't yellowfin. The night time is the right time. Way more active than daytime.


----------

